# DESTINY 2 für PC!



## Joschmann (30. März 2017)

*DESTINY 2 für PC!*

Liebe Freunde, da Activision Destiny 2 angekünfigt hat wollte ich euch nur mitteilen dass es auch endlich für PC erhältlich sein wird! 

Man kann es auch schon vorbestellen, zumindest die Seite ist schon mal aktiviert 

Destiny the Game | Where To Buy

Schönen Abend


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (30. März 2017)

*AW: DESTINY 2 für PC!*

Hoffentlich wird das nicht so ein vermurkster Konsolenport wie andere Activision Spiele... *hust*Call of Duty*hust*.


----------



## NatokWa (30. März 2017)

*AW: DESTINY 2 für PC!*

der erste Teil geht gerade den Bach runter und die machen einen 2. ...... brauche ich net auf'm PC und auch net aufer Konsole .... Schrott bleibt Schrott .


----------



## Amon (31. März 2017)

*AW: DESTINY 2 für PC!*

Der erste Teil sah recht interessant aus, kam aber leider nicht auf dem PC sonst hätte ich es mir damals gekauft.


----------



## Booman90 (31. März 2017)

*AW: DESTINY 2 für PC!*

Werde ich auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (31. März 2017)

*AW: DESTINY 2 für PC!*

Optisch sah der erste ja wirklich schick aus... Inhaltlich gings aber das "gemeinsame" Spiel war reudig... Gruppenspiel? Nur wenn man die Leute in der Freundesliste hat  Hab mir seinerzeit die PS4 bevorzugt deswegen zugelegt nur um dann festzustellen dass ich es fast ausschließlich allein spielen musste... nach 3 Monaten wurde der Kram wieder verkauft.

Da lob ich mir die seit Jahren existierende "kostenlose" Variante Namens Warframe  Hier hat man wenigstens so gut wie immer ne Gruppe zum spielen beisammen.


----------



## lunaticx (31. März 2017)

*AW: DESTINY 2 für PC!*

Ich wurde vom ersten Teil sehr gut unterhalten ... 

Freue mich auf den zweiten Teil ... dann allerdings auf PC, da die meisten Kollegen PC'ler sind ...

Wenns ein ähnlich gutes Gameplay (Gunplay) wie der erste hat ... *woopwoop*


----------



## LDNV (1. April 2017)

*AW: DESTINY 2 für PC!*

Geht mir genauso. 
Mit den ganzen dlc wurde der erste Teil noch sehr gut und hat Spaß gemacht. 

Wie kommt ihr auf Gruppenspiel nur über die FL? 

Kannst dich neben jeden Typen stellen und ihn in dein Einsatztrupp einladen ohne ihn als Freund zu haben. 

Einige scheinen das Spiel hier nur aus seiner Anfangszeit zu kennen  

Macht auch heute noch Spaß  

Vom Smarty gesendet! Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. April 2017)

*AW: DESTINY 2 für PC!*



LDNV schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso.
> Mit den ganzen dlc wurde der erste Teil noch sehr gut und hat Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Wie kommt ihr auf Gruppenspiel nur über die FL?
> ...



Ich glaube du hast d3n Text falsch verstanden. Er meinte Gruppe spiel war mit den Leuten auser in der FL in den meisten fällen unmöglich da keiner auf Teamplay geachtet hat.
Genau das hab ich auch gemerkt wo ichs probegespielt hab bei nem Kumpel.


----------



## gnark (5. April 2017)

*AW: DESTINY 2 für PC!*

Wenn's Spaß macht, dann kauf ich mir es mir bestimmt für den PC


----------

